# Only Click On This If You Have Time and Like Puzzles



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

This will help you pass the time and get the grey matter going:

Riddles

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

then off you go . . . where?
There doesn't appear to be a link, unless it's because I'm on IE!

John


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

Not sure what you are doing, just checked it and it is working.

Paste this in your bar:

http://www.mcgov.co.uk/zahada.html

Regards

Chris


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I got to level 2 but that is it now! This is really annoying. :roll:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris, The site comes up alright but at the end of the rules there doesn't appear to be another link!
John


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

The rules are question 1!!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Doh  

I'll go and have another try in a few moments. Thanks

John


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Up to level 32, anyone else had a go? A really great puzzle.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like it would be a really good puzzle, unfortunately I'm obviously not in tune as I couldn't past L2  
Maybe riddles aren't for me :? 
John


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jiggles said:


> Chris, The site comes up alright but at the end of the rules there doesn't appear to be another link!
> John


Same here it must be a joke.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Its not a joke, just do what it says in the rules.....


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Briarrose,
The clue is in rule 5!
It's the only one that I can help you with as I couldn't get past the next page  
John


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Level 7 - head is starting to hurt!!!   

Chris


----------

